# Photobucket



## genna8 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi

All my postings with the exeption of my most recent - Ivy Manor- were uploaded using Photobucket. They have now taken down every one of them in an attempt to get me to buy a premium service. They can of course go to hell after all the inconvenience they've caused me but what I want to know is is there any way I can upload my images again using a more reliable service without having to have all my postings deleted and starting from scratch?


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Oct 11, 2014)

i use flickr


----------



## Newage (Oct 11, 2014)

FlickR mate, it's come in for some stick after they changed there user interface but it's still the best.
I'v been of there for years.

Cheers newage


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 11, 2014)

I thought you had to pay for Flickr too.after so many images


----------



## Newage (Oct 11, 2014)

I pay for a pro account, no adverts and no upload limits, but just need to read what they have to offer.

Newage


----------



## krela (Oct 11, 2014)

Mikeymutt said:


> I thought you had to pay for Flickr too.after so many images



Flickr changed that two or more years ago. It's unlimited now. 

There's no easy way to do it I'm afraid genna8.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 11, 2014)

Thank you krela. .I know I pay about two dollars a month for photobucket..maybe time to change then.


----------



## SlimJim (Oct 11, 2014)

I used Photobucket before too. Changed to Flickr because I preferred the interface and layout...then that changed too  Cest la vie.


----------



## stu8fish (Oct 11, 2014)

I Have uploaded with both but I prefer Flickr. It has changed a bit over the years but is still the best and a great source of inspiration.


----------



## borntobemild (Oct 12, 2014)

I've always used Photobucket both at home and at work. The interface is definitely a bit clunky, but I've never got sufficiently irritated to transfer evverything over to Flickr.

At work, we get a warning when we get near our (free) limit, so we download and archive old stuff. Which is a bit of a pain.

They are seriously out of order deleting your stuff without warning.


----------



## borntobemild (Oct 12, 2014)

I've always used Photobucket both at home and at work. The interface is definitely a bit clunky, but I've never got sufficiently irritated to transfer everything over to Flickr.

At work, we get a warning when we get near our (free) limit, so we download and archive old stuff. Which is a bit of a pain.

They are seriously out of order deleting your stuff without warning.


----------



## krela (Oct 12, 2014)

They don't delete stuff without warning, they block public access to images for a few days if they get x number of views within a certain time frame in the hope that you'll upgrade to a paid account so people can view them again. 

It's a free service and it's all in their T&Cs. You get what you (don't) pay for...


----------

